# Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Build Diary



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok so I decided to start my build after a lot of research into the sub box. Here is the build list and pics
Alpine 9887 Head
Alpine SWR-12D4 12"
Focal 165A3-SG 6.5"
Focal 165A1
Alpine MXR-M110
Alpine MXR-F65
Stinger SPC505
Stinger Expert accessories and wire

So I decided on only 1-12" sub as I wanted room to display my amps and hardware. Here are some shots. The sealed box is 1.0cu ft and 9.5" deep. The rear drivers side seat has 2 spacers under it (3/4" & 1/2") for a total of 1-1/4" rise to it, the seat will hook and unhook. I also cut the front tabs off the seats to allow the base layer to lay flat. These are mock-up block new ones will be cut and covered with matching carpet










Passenger side only uses a 3/4" spacer









This gave me enough room to go with 2-3/4" and 1-1/2" MDF and then a 3/4" MDF top.










I framed out the box

















This is the top of the box mocked up on a 1/2" MDF board to check fitment









This is the mock up top so once the 3/4" MDF is used I'll have around 9.5" depth.









Still have good clearance under the seat


















1 cu ft of air confirmed

















The passenger side that will carry the amps and hardware

















I will be starting to fiberglass the tub and attach the frame waiting on US Composites for the resin and 1.5 oz chop mat. I have not decided how I am going to finish it yet, either carpet or I might fiberglass the entire board and add a light up alpine logo to the left of the sub.

I'll keep posting as I progress over the new couple of weeks

theDogger


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Well planned! This ought to come out very nicely!


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like its going to be real nice. I built one similar 5 or 6 years ago for my own 1500 three days after I got the system up and running i had some one offer me $1500 for the box.... the truck is still sub less


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure if this was mentioned, but what year is your Dodge Ram?


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

2004 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab
Ok almost got the box finished. Glassed it yesterday and pretty much finished the rough out today. I have 4 layers of glass and a layer of Dynamat. The box is just shy of 1.0 cu. ft. Still need to make some adjustment to the edges....can't get the seat bolts in easy. So will probably flush trim it and them make a fiberglass beauty board to hit everything once install. Amps should be here this week, Alpine MR110 and Alpine F65.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW!!! Amazingly great job on that enclosure. Very nice attention to details.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

nice work


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Great install so far. Love the Type R. Curious though.... why did you put dynamat in the enclosure? What does it do to the subs sound? I have some 1243s, is 1100w too power for an SQ setup for the sub?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

This box is going to help that sub sound great. All the pre-fab boxes for Rams seem to blow cawk (some don't even provide an actual enclosure and are some sort of bandpass deal sealing in the top of the subwoofer). Love me pickup truck builds - good luck!


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Rain said:


> Great install so far. Love the Type R. Curious though.... why did you put dynamat in the enclosure? What does it do to the subs sound? I have some 1243s, is 1100w too power for an SQ setup for the sub?


Every box that I fiberglass I have always lined the bottoms with dynamat to help dampen and kill the backwave from the sub. I also helps add density to the box. The bass is a lot tighter and responsive. I have tested with over 12 boxes all mdf and combo mdf and glass and they all sounded better with the dynamat.

Try it yourself and see..

I have also already burned the sub in. I do that by running the sub for 24 hours straight with a sine wave that starts at 40 and goes to 80 hz and then back down. This loosens up the spider and surround. So when I play the first note out of it in the build it hits nice...


theDogger


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Im gonna have to give that try in my sub box... maybe it makes it sou d better. What about the power, you think thats too much power for sub in SQ setup?


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Rain said:


> Im gonna have to give that try in my sub box... maybe it makes it sou d better. What about the power, you think thats too much power for sub in SQ setup?


The more power the better and the cleaner it is. It is all going to come back down to the build though and imagine. I am pushing a Alpine m110 which is 1000 RMS @ 2Ohm to the one sub.

I am not building this for SPL I want SQL

I am in no way an expert in this area, I do more fabricating of boxes, doors and custom applications than I do with anything else.

theDogger


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok more pics, I got the beauty board mocked up last night and covered it with resin. I pulled it this morning and looks pretty good. Just need to strengthen it with some fiberglass and should work out. The idea is that this will just cover the top of the box and make it easier to get the sub out with needed.


























































































theDogger


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Really nice day out today so I was able to get out in the sun and get the glass laded and cured. I have rough trimmed the cover and it fits perfect. Now have to wait until Monday when the body shop suppy store is open to get some Rage Gold to lay out and get it all smoothed and bottom edges trimmed and even

This router bit in a air tool is the best at removing the excess around the speaker ring. Some of you might know about it but most don't. Beats trying to use a straight blade. 
























Test fit with the sub!

































theDogger


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

That is a pretty nice sub overlay. It will look really good once complete.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

REALLY impressive work!!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

That is spectacular great job.


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Couple more shots, the days winding down been at it since 7am this morning

I think that I might need to add some wings to hide the seat mounts

















Now to figure out how to tie it all together, paint and carpet or 3m Carbonfiber vinyl.
Going to start on running the power wire and speaker wire tomorrow...then onto the dynamat.

theDogger


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Interested to see how you tie it all in, especially once you get the amps in.


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Rain said:


> Interested to see how you tie it all in, especially once you get the amps in.



Ya me too!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

sub'd

Nice box!
ps. yall make me wish i had an extended cab.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## ALan Z (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks great! I'm starting my ram quad truck install next week. I'm taking the lazy route with a premade enclosure though. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Been trying to get to work on this and finally did this weekend.

Should be ready for paint after all the damn sanding...did I mention I hate sanding. Fingers a raw....If I would have taken my time and fiberglassed better I would have not had to do so much sanding... Just have to filler prime it and wet sand it and then pic a color 










































All my wire and blocks should be here this weekend.....say tuned


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

OK got the front Hertz HSK 165 installed and the tweeters are in a temp positions until I can make some glassed pods. Have to get the garage warm as it is in the low 40's and winter is coming. 

Installing the Hertz ESK in the rear doors this Saturday if it does not snow.

So temp. wired everything as I could not wait to hear the sub and Hertz, I got he amps setup but not really tuned out and the Alpine 9887 head some what tuned and time correction set. The system sounds great, the Sub will hit hard but will as roll nice lighter music. Really looking forward to getting the rear doors in and setting the amps up right.

The down side to everything is that I am getting a *turn on pop*. I have not yet tried to troubleshoot it but going to try today at lunch to determine if it is at the amp or not.

At lunch I will snap some phone shots and post them.

theDogger


----------



## Bill Wyko (Nov 8, 2013)

I look forward to your build as I own a dodge myself. Is your deck grounded through the factory harness? That may be your pop problem.


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Bill Wyko said:


> I look forward to your build as I own a dodge myself. Is your deck grounded through the factory harness? That may be your pop problem.



Ya it is grounded via the factory points, I had that crappy Infinity system so I actually cut the OEM harness out and solder direct to the wires. It goes like this

12v battery -> radio -> Bosch Relay
Ignition turn on -> radio -> Bosch Relay
Ground -> radio -> Bosch Relay

theDogger


----------



## Bill Wyko (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll have my tech give you a diagram on a resistor you can add to the relay that is suppose to stop the pop. PM me in the morning to remind me. He's stacked up with work today.


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

Bill Wyko said:


> I'll have my tech give you a diagram on a resistor you can add to the relay that is suppose to stop the pop. PM me in the morning to remind me. He's stacked up with work today.



Awesome thanks!

theDogger


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

this ever finish?


----------



## theDogger (Jun 19, 2013)

mobeious said:


> this ever finish?


Its up and bumping but unfinished due to winter and not having a heated garage. I will finish it this spring and post more images as I go. Planning to do a beauty cover over the amps so stay tuned.

theDogger


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dude...The sub box is AMAZING!!!!! very nice work.


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

Subed


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn sick build. just got a ram so ill be studying this thread so hurry up and finish!!


Did you run into any issues raising the rear seats that much? The hooks still grab pretty good?


----------

